# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Rolling Stones refuzojnë të këndojnë në Beograd!

## Nika

Duke u treguar shumë më koshientë & të përgjegjshëm se diplomatët e BE!
Refuzimi i Rolling Stonsave për të kënduar në Beograd, për famën botërore që kanë, ka rëndësi shumë të madhe, që u tregon adhuruesëve të tyre atë që nuk duan, dhe nuk janë në gjëndje ta bëjnë politikanët e diplomatët e lartë të Bashkimit Evropian. Nuk mund të ndërtohet e ardhmëja e Serbisë duke u harruar shumë shpejt krimet monstruoze të Serbisë, apo duke u munduar që ti mveshen dhe të përgjigjen vetëm kryekrimineli Millosheviq, dhe disa persona, ndërsa zbatuesit kryesor të krimeve serbe në Bosnjë Karaxhiq e Mlladiq, aktrohet me sukses mosarrestimi i tyre!!! As afër nuk është pendimi dhe vrasja e ndërgjegjjes e shumicës së serbëve, as e intelektualëve as e politikanëve, për krimet monstruoze që kanë shkaktuar njëqind vjetët e fundit, e sidomos në më se dy dekadat e fundit në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe në Kosovë /qysh në vitin 1980/. Besoj se janë disa mijëra kriminelë serbë që kanë bërë krime në Kroaci, Bosnjë e në Kosovë. Grupi i famshëm e ka arsyetuar mosshkuarjen në Beograd me arsyetimin: "pasi një koncert i tillë në Serbi do të ndikonte për keq si për reputacionin, ashtu edhe për biznisin tonë". Evropa Plakë në Serbinë shoviniste, njeh të kaluarën e vet kolonialiste!!!

----------


## olsen

bravo.tregon shume per personalitetin dhe ndjenjat qe ka mick jagger dhe gjithe grupi.

----------

